# Feeding chickens



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Why is it so complicated? Our matriarch and her peeps get fed first, but she won’t allow anyone else to get fed at the same time. Woe betide anyone who tries. I try scattering the feed here and there, but she claims all of it, viciously. Even hours later if I try to surreptitiously feed the other birds she will appear out of nowhere and claim it all for herself and her chicks.

Feeding chickens is complicated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, laughing at that one. Some birds just know who they are and won't let anyone forget it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Does it make any difference if you stand there for a few minutes?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I did not know which section to put this under. My black Australorp has started pooping liquid and black. Is this normal or is something wrong. They will be 10 weeks old Monday so she has not foraged but they have eaten corn. Please advise me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pic is needed. It could be a cloacal cleansing which is normal. But without a pic there's no way to know for certain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said. Hopefully, there is no blood in it.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ve noticed our birds poop liquid if they drink a lot of water. Colour varies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it does water droppings down when they drink a lot. But if what the OP is seeing is black and tarry looking it could be a cleansing.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I only saw it one time and it was the Australorp. They all poop so much it is hard to keep up whose is whose. I will have to sit in the run a while with them and just watch them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More than likely it was a cloacal cleansing and is totally normal.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Must have been because there has been no more. On a different note. My rooster will be 10 weeks old Monday. He started crowing this morning. Is this young for a rooster?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not at all. It's about average. Some will attempt crowing as young as 4 weeks old.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I had some tell me it is not normal for them to start crowing until 5 months old. Of course when I have tried to record he does nothing. I am glad to know that it is normal.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I had some tell me it is not normal for them to start crowing until 5 months old. Of course when I have tried to record he does nothing. I am glad to know that it is normal.


There are so many factors involved, including the breed.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

He is a welsummer.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 36980


Homer will be 10 weeks old Monday


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think PJ was asking for a pic so he can see the whole bird.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, thanks for that pic though, I just wanted to see a profile pic at ten weeks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> Why is it so complicated? Our matriarch and her peeps get fed first, but she won't allow anyone else to get fed at the same time. Woe betide anyone who tries. I try scattering the feed here and there, but she claims all of it, viciously. Even hours later if I try to surreptitiously feed the other birds she will appear out of nowhere and claim it all for herself and her chicks.
> 
> Feeding chickens is complicated.


Behind the scenes at The Poultry Palace. You need a catchy title for a reality show!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, thanks for that pic though, I just wanted to see a profile pic at ten weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He means side view of your guy. Preferably on the ground so he can see all of him.

But that is a slick pic. (thumbs up emoji)


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes. Nice pic!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> He means side view of your guy. Preferably on the ground so he can see all of him.
> 
> But that is a slick pic. (thumbs up emoji)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent pic.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a question about chicken feed. I have had about 5 different opinions from people and I really need some advice here. My chicks turn 16 weeks old on Monday. I have enough growing crumbles for about another 3 days. Should I buy more growing crumble or go ahead with the laying crumble 16%? Some say go ahead with laying crumble after the other runs out and some say they must be 18 weeks old and some say not until they start laying. Please give advice from your experiences.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never used layer so I'm not a good one to give advice on that. I kept my birds on 20% protein with free choice oyster shell on the side.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I never used layer so I'm not a good one to give advice on that. I kept my birds on 20% protein with free choice oyster shell on the side.


Wow! I was told they wouldn't lay without it. So yours just continue on grower feed 20%?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, with oyster shell available free choice. 

They will lay without layer feed. But they can has issues with shell quality which could cause problems in other areas. They're smart enough to know what they need and if they feel their calcium is low they eat the oyster shell.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, with oyster shell available free choice.
> 
> They will lay without layer feed. But they can has issues with shell quality which could cause problems in other areas. They're smart enough to know what they need and if they feel their calcium is low they eat the oyster shell.


Sounds good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Easier too. Since I kept many roosters for a long time I didn't have to worry about the extra calcium being hard on their kidneys.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, laughing at that one. Some birds just know who they are and won't let anyone forget it.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

This is my Golden Comet, sweetest chicken ever. She is 16 weeks old and laid her first egg today. She was agitated this morning and wanted me to hold her. I tried to introduce her to the nesting boxes. She tried but could not get comfortable. This afternoon she again wanted me to hold her and carry her like a baby. We went into the run. She then got down and laid her 1st egg on the dust bath which I was sitting beside. I didn’t think they start until 18 weeks. Is this normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens know nothing about our timelines. 18 weeks is an average. It can be earlier or later. My latest was 8 months.


----------

